# Dr. S.F. Stowe's Ambroisal Nectar



## RIBottleguy (Sep 21, 2010)

I've been searching for one of these for quite some time and finally got one at a decent price.  It could be in better condition, but can't really complain.  Also embossed Patented May 22, 1866


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2010)

Interesting name and nice embossing,....I dug a couple blank bottles that shape, color and size at the drugstore dig earlier this summer,...Maybe they were later label only versions? Nice find.


----------



## treasurekidd (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice Stowes RIbottleguy! I have an amber one as well, but I haven't been able to find it's green cousin in several years of looking. Nice one!!


----------



## annie44 (Oct 6, 2010)

Here a picture of my green one.....


----------



## annie44 (Oct 6, 2010)

Close up shot.....


----------



## treasurekidd (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice green one Annie, thanks for posting it!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the pics of the green one!  I can't say which one is harder to find, I see them go on ebay for about the same price.  There's also one embossed "Magical Fluid" above the cup that's very hard to find.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 7, 2010)

they come in at least a half dozen or more colors


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 14, 2011)

*Dr. S.F. Stowe's Ambroisal Nectar pair!*

I managed to get the citron version of this attractive bottle recently.  It makes a great pair with my amber one.  My camera's one flaw is that it cannot capture amber and citron colors very well [].  The citron is a little darker.


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 11, 2013)

*RE: Dr. S.F. Stowe's Ambroisal Nectar pair!*

Here are the two that i own: Amber and green

 Does anyone have a pointer to other colors your mentioning in this thread?


----------



## epackage (Sep 11, 2013)

*RE: Dr. S.F. Stowe's Ambroisal Nectar pair!*

What type of drink did these hold?


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 11, 2013)

Here is some data I found on the web:

 Ebay seller:
 Its embossed across the top in an Arch with SR S. F. STOWE'S/AMBROSIAL NECTAR . Below is a Flowering Wreath that surrounds a Stemmed Glass that's full of a Frothing Beverage. Under all of this in a reversed Arch its embossed PATENTED MAY 22, 1866. 

 Dr.Samuel Stowe was from Providence, Rhode Island and produced what was in effect a medicinal Root Beer until his death in 1882. The word Ambrosial sort of means being Worthy Of The Gods.

 Maybe the RI guys have some more details


 bottle for sale:


----------

